

Startup engineers - giis
http://www.dilbert.com/strips/comic/2013-03-15/

======
bcbrown
Some links on negotiation that I use when negotiating over job offers:

[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2008/03/16/bargaining-with-your-
ri...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2008/03/16/bargaining-with-your-right-brain/)

<http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation/>

[http://jnorthrop.tumblr.com/post/16631034370/salary-
negotiat...](http://jnorthrop.tumblr.com/post/16631034370/salary-negotiations-
dont-be-tough-be-honest)

<http://www.negotiatingguide.com/negotiation/powerarticle.htm>

~~~
aantix
But negotiating a deal at acquisition is slightly different. The terms of the
deal are largely going to be held secret and the CEO will tell you anything to
keep you on board (they don't want a mass exodus and have the deal sink).

They may even defer revealing the deal terms until AFTER the acquisition has
occurred.

If you see this happening, more than likely you're going to get a shit deal,
and the only leverage you have is to WALK.

If they don't give a counter offer, you were going to get a shit deal anyways
so it doesn't matter. If they do give a counter offer, then you know you were
integral to a successful deal and now you have some negotiation leverage.

------
toadyfrog
At some point, hopefully soon, engineers as a whole will start to realize they
are being taken advantage of and learn how to negotiate better.

Anyone up for a company hack day where we get to work over time without
getting paid overtime?

~~~
pmelendez
"realize they are being taken advantage of and learn how to negotiate better"

I am not so optimistic about that, my friends and I are similar in these
matters. We don't want to negotiate those things... We just want to build cool
things, and people continue to take advantage of that.

There is hope if you become indie and have the "bad" luck of not being
acquired while also manage to be decently successful. Outside of that, it's
just a vicious circle.

~~~
derwiki
Ten minutes of negotiation could get you 10k, easily. I don't come across more
high leverage uses of my time than that. And with more money, you can do cool
things like start a scholarship or otherwise give your money away. It's money
you almost didn't have anyway, right?

~~~
pmelendez
Oh.. don't get me wrong, it is not like I don't care about money, it's just I
don't have the personality to do that.

It's just like haggling. Sure, I would prefer having two cool things instead
of one when you go to those markets, but I just don't the personality (or
skills?) to bring that up. And in my circle of friends I am not alone, which
makes me think that it might be a more common problem that I would imagined.

~~~
aantix
Why are you insecure about it? I'd encourage you to explore the feelings that
arise inside of you when negotiations occur.

And if you can't do the haggling in person, defer on negotiating a number at
that time and then negotiate over email?

